
Ask HN: What Are You Listening? - SoulMan
I don’t read books so I am not able to make use of all the “What am I reading” threads. But I listen to a lot of podcasts , radio shows and Audio documentaries mostly from BBC. Usually joe rogan and how stuff work  etc comes as an answer but I am looking for any one off masterpiece that I have missed like Hitchikers guide to galaxies .
======
the__alchemist
Audiobooks - I hope this isn't cheating! The Baroque Cycle, by Neal
Stephenson. A mix of swashbuckling adventure, science, alchemy, courtly
romance, and politics.

------
banmeagaindan2
Not well known Masterworks - all different all strange tales in different
genres and stories well told.

Our Fair City podcast The Lost Cat podcast. The Mabel podcast The SHWEP
podcast The House of Sunshine podcast We're Alive podcast

If you're ready for a challenge - The book of the new sun audiobooks. Deep,
intense and multiple listens would be required for understanding - but very
rewarding.

